# What popular social media sites do you not have accounts on?



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2021)

As ever a forum like this is as close as I get to have any kind of account on social media (some want to count forums as such things, I am not inclined to, nor do I consider the likes of youtube, bitchute and Twitch as such things). However I try to keep reasonably current on what is out there and what is being used, if only to answer the "why do I need a website, I have a ? account" and "what social media sites do you suggest I put news feeds for my business and speak to my customers on" questions. I don't even maintain burner, zombie and network of fakes accounts for anything any more. As best as I can tell my life is fine for never having played with such toys and they fail at being what they were initially billed as -- facebook being email 3.0 where lookup directories actually made sense again, twitter being a shinier form of RSS and so on.

Things that are straight dead at this point I am not inclined to pay attention to so no need to be cute and say I don't have myspace, though if you do have an active myspace then by all means mention such things.
I am fairly loose on definition of popular. Though if I might expect to see requests for "follow me on" (twitter, instagram, VK, facebook, minds, gab, parler, tiktok, locals looks more like a forum but maybe, reddit might be afflicted by many of the woes of others but also could be a thing, pinterest, periscope, linkedin, snapchat, whatsapp) or see adverts on TV or radio (was wandering past a radio and heard tiktok advert) then yeah.


There are all sorts of things out there. What decisions do you make when joining them? People you don't know on there? People you do know on there (and at what level)? Censorship issues (it does not seem to take much to be ejected, censored and blacklisted on many popular sites)? Safety issues? Are you the sort to sign up to each and every new service going? It has been noted that where the kids are at will soon be their parents and after that the kids leave?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 7, 2021)

That I actually use? D) All of the above, social media is trash and I hope it dies off in the near future.  

But I do actually have accounts on Facebook and Twitter, the former which only exists so family can attempt to contact me if they need to and don't have my number, and the latter which only exists for those occasional Gleam giveaways and whenever I need a throwaway account for something that I cba to make a throwaway email for or whatever. 

And I guess if we count Reddit these days I have an account there, but only really for buying/selling PC hardware, and for keeping an eye on Crackwatch stuff.


----------



## Chary (Jan 7, 2021)

Instagram or Snapchat. Never had a need for either, nor did they seem of any interest.


----------



## slimbizzy (Jan 7, 2021)

i don't have an account for:

*twitter*(but someone used tomrannd or something similar on it, because it's been linked to me even though it's not me)
i don't use twitter, nor want to use it simply because i am afraid of the shit that goes on there. i am aware of how toxic it can get and well, i'm not much of a post-every-15mins kinda guy :/
i've thought about getting an account set up on twitter, but i was skeptical of a lot of things. majority of it was looking stupid. which i do enough elsewhere.

*reddit*(i don't know if this is social media but, it's popular enough i think)
i don't have reddit, simply because i'm too lazy to get one. sometimes i go on reddit for a meme or two or maybe a silly tutorial, but it's not enough for me wanting to sign up and waste my time. i have a life, y'know!

*snapchat*
i don't like snapchat. all my friends hate snapchat. actually that's not true they love snapchat except all they do is send pictures of their dicks and faces to each other lol.

*pinterest*
ui is too ugly for me. also i'm not one to care about pictures that much. only picture hosting like service i have is imgur. and it works fine lol.

*tiktok.*
i'm trying my hardest not to fall into the whole tick tock craze, and it's doing me wonders! my entire family watches tick tocks all day and i'm the only one left...

*discord*
i actually used to have discord, but due to be being a dumbfuck and shit i don't have it anymore. it also ruined me, i got very distracted from life because of it and was a very toxic environment personally! i'm glad i left.

*4chan*
i took one look at one of those silly anon bullshit trains and decided to never look at the disgusting pig 4chan is as a whole again.

lets see... well those are the main ones, but others include like maybe 90% of the things you listed?

i have accounts for facebook, instagram although i rarely use them. i have an account for wattpad but used it like once and... well that's really all i can think of. everything else i'm just not a part of and perfectly happy not being part of them. i'm in a happy place, at least when it comes to the internet and social media


----------



## RyRyIV (Jan 7, 2021)

I was an Instagram holdout for years, until last year I finally gave in and downloaded it. As a photographer/videographer, I was finally convinced that it's worth my time to at least be signed up and browse it every once in a while. That said, I hardly ever post anything myself, so I'm definitely not getting the most use out of it that I could.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Jan 7, 2021)

I had Instagram for about a year. Never used it, so i deleted that. The only thing I have is Facebook, but I haven't been on it for about 3 or 4 years unless you count Messenger. 

The main reason I made a Facebook account was to send my sister keys or whatever for the game she was playing at the time.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 7, 2021)

-Twitter: I only see two valid reasons to use Twitter, artists and porn, and i usually just go directly to the profile without an account in order to see those
-Instagram: I technically have an account, i just never log in or interact with it, iirc a friend of mine paid me 20 pesos to follow her and i made it just for that
-Whatsapp: It was awfully hard to stop using this one, some people hate me for doing so, unlike a lot of people who stopped due to privacy concerns recently, i stopped using Whatsapp because in my opinion, it's a subpar service, I'm tired of not having a propper desktop client, or a propper account system
-Snapchat: I think the concept is dumb on it's own, but iirc the Android version is awful compared to the iPhone one and that's also something i care about as an Android owner
-Tiktok: Some backstory for this one, i was in a Discord call with my friend group at 3 AM, like I often do, i had downed half a bottle of wine and the room was warm, in this state, saying that making me laugh is easy would be an understatement, well, one of my friends screenshares his Tiktok feed, there was not a single one that made me laugh, or feel anything remotely enjoyable
-Reddit: I don't like Redditors or Reddit culture, anything of value Reddit has to offer, like Twitter, does not require an account to access


----------



## Ericzander (Jan 8, 2021)

It's easier to say what I have. I have a Facebook and a Snapchat. However, back in October I decided to stop using both of them as frequently. 

Now I check Facebook maybe once a week (but I haven't posted an update since Halloween) and I send a few snaps a week to a small group of people.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Jan 8, 2021)

Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Snapchat, etc...


----------



## Jayro (Jan 8, 2021)

I have an Instagram, but never use it. I hate how it operates/navigates, and you can't use it well on a PC at all. So it's almost like I don't have one.

I don't and won't ever have or use apps or accounts of:

Parler
SnapChat
TikTok
Microsoft Teams
PornHub
KiK
What'sApp
Zoom
OnlyFans


----------



## kineticUk (Jan 8, 2021)

Facebook. 

I didn’t get social media but made an account in 2015 iirc. Tried it out, felt sick/fake pretty quick and deleted it shortly afterward.

Ignorance was bliss tbh.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jan 8, 2021)

There's plenty of amusing Twitter content.  I think it's just important to remember that if you see something you don't like, just mute or unfollow and _do not engage_, and _never, ever seek to become Twitter Famous_.  Assume any opinion you offer will result in you becoming a target of an angry mob who will ruin your life for no particular reason.  (And don't try to block. People can see blocks and will mock you relentlessly for blocking, and why would you block when you shouldn't be saying anything that anyone would want to read anyway..?)

And I'm on Facebook. It's fine, but it's definitely not as lively as it used to be.  I occasionally Snooze stuff that gets on my nerves, but that doesn't happen often.

I have an Instagram, but it's mostly just for contests. I am confident that I am not pretty enough for Instagram.

I barely know what Snapchat is.  Likewise Pinterest.  I see no reason to have a Tiktok since it seems most worthy Tiktok content turns up elsewhere soon enough anyway.  I use Discord for a couple of games on occasion but do not understand why it is so popular.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm practically just on Instagram these days and have left every other Social Media platform.

But if we're splitting hairs, that would mean I'm actually on Facebook, since they own it.
So despite not having a Facebook account per se, I guess I am counted as a User from both Instagram and WhatsApp.


----------



## tabzer (Jan 8, 2021)

Does washington post count?  Everytime I go there, it begs for me to sign up and blocks my view.


----------



## IC_ (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm not on any of those social media websites, for me forums like this are also the closest thing to a social media website that I have accounts on.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 8, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Does washington post count?  Everytime I go there, it begs for me to sign up and blocks my view.


I use the Chrome extension "uBlock Origin", and it's Element Zapper is excellent at permanently blocking those, as well as the click-blocking overlay under it. So you can browse the site like normal.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Azerus_Kun said:


> -Twitter: I only see two valid reasons to use Twitter, artists and porn, and i usually just go directly to the profile without an account in order to see those
> -Instagram: I technically have an account, i just never log in or interact with it, iirc a friend of mine paid me 20 pesos to follow her and i made it just for that
> -Whatsapp: It was awfully hard to stop using this one, some people hate me for doing so, unlike a lot of people who stopped due to privacy concerns recently, i stopped using Whatsapp because in my opinion, it's a subpar service, I'm tired of not having a propper desktop client, or a propper account system
> -Snapchat: I think the concept is dumb on it's own, but iirc the Android version is awful compared to the iPhone one and that's also something i care about as an Android owner
> ...


I use Twitter as my main news source, because I get sources from all directions. So you're getting unbiased news from all over the world. I also have a Facebook for shit-posting memes and keeping in touch with friends. I never saw the point of SnapChat, Instagram, or TikTok... beyond being an online attention-whore.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I have an Instagram, but never use it. I hate how it operates/navigates, and you can't use it well on a PC at all. So it's almost like I don't have one.
> 
> I don't and won't ever have or use apps or accounts of:
> 
> ...



I am not sure some of those count as social media (if I am not counting youtube as a social media site...) but is Zoom so terribly offensive as to warrant such a statement?
Its awfulness when I watched a wedding on it made me wonder why it became so popular when there are dozens of better alternatives also available for free. As a general concept though it seemed somewhat banal.
Much the same would apply to MS Teams as well, though "because MS" also applies here.
I would almost say Discord is probably a better candidate for such a list, especially as some seem to use it like they might social meeja. Though my objections to that is it is a censorious service that is not open source and does not allow you to run your own servers. I can only hope when they do go pop that not a lot of useful data is lost -- so many people seem to want me to join such a setup to share/discuss/create hacking info and treat it as a reference/permanent data store that from where I sit would be far better served being on the public internet and that is just my little field of interest.



tomasowa said:


> I'm practically just on Instagram these days and have left every other Social Media platform.
> 
> But if we're splitting hairs, that would mean I'm actually on Facebook, since they own it.
> So despite not having a Facebook account per se, I guess I am counted as a User from both Instagram and WhatsApp.


Can split hairs if you want but for the purposes of this discussion, though I would probably go with "if I were mr moneybags looking to buy the company and to figure out what I want to pay then determining active users of the given service then...". This even if I would happily accept a statement of "not on instagram because owned by facebook (and don't like them/don't want them to have my data/...)".

Edit.


Jayro said:


> I use the Chrome extension "uBlock Origin", and it's Element Zapper is excellent at permanently blocking those, as well as the click-blocking overlay under it. So you can browse the site like normal.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



https://github.com/JustOff/dismiss-the-overlay works for me as an overlay be gone mechanism.
https://github.com/sleepingkirby/butWhyMod also has some interesting stuff.

As far as twitter having sources in every direction... have we been watching the same fun and games this last few years.
It might have started that way but their rules, statements from the movers and shakers, that leaked info the other month and things they issue bans/mutes/blacklists/shadowbans for mean all directions is anything but.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> This even if I would happily accept a statement of "not on instagram because owned by facebook (and don't like them/don't want them to have my data/...)".



If it were just up to me, I would leave both Instagram and WhatsApp at this point, but unfortunately I'll have to bear with it:

There are some cute members of the opposite sex that I am friends with who've asked me to Follow them on Instagram; I am not a monster that will reject their sincere request ...
My family, as with all families around the World, are engrossed in WhatsApp; this is especially true for my parent who have joined an Alma Mater Group comprised of those who that studied together decades ago, are now retired and enjoying the technology that allows them to communicate and plan events together. As such, it would be a burden to ask my parent connect via Telegram just for me, so I am the one on WhatsApp.
That said, the plan for 2021 is to migrate my family's communications over from Android to iOS, for security and privacy reasons.
There is also little conflict of interest between Apple and Mainland China, which is useful for communication when we resume routine travels there.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 8, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> I would almost say Discord is probably a better candidate for such a list, especially as some seem to use it like they might social meeja. Though my objections to that is it is a censorious service that is not open source and does not allow you to run your own servers. I can only hope when they do go pop that not a lot of useful data is lost -- so many people seem to want me to join such a setup to share/discuss/create hacking info and treat it as a reference/permanent data store that from where I sit would be far better served being on the public internet and that is just my little field of interest.


I've really come to enjoy Discord, I just hate the lack of options, and it can be difficult for me to get around sometimes... but the fact that it can literally run on any platform is quite cool, even within your web browser. I enjoy the multiple servers I'm on. Makes staying connected to stuff easy and painless.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 8, 2021)

I technically have an instagram account but I only created it to get more entries in an online contest. I've never posted anything. Or even had the app running for more than about 10 seconds.

Despite it being advertised in my signature, I haven't actually checked my Twitter account in months.

I only have a LinkedIn page because it was a requirement from the job centre the last time I was unemployed.

To be honest I never got on board with the social media hype. I'm not so shallow and pathetic I need to devote every nanosecond of my life to chasing likes from strangers for a momentary high, I don't see why I should share details of my life to people who will seek to exploit that knowledge at any opportunity. I'm only on Facebook because it's an easy way to track people long distance.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 8, 2021)

Blaze163 said:


> I technically have an instagram account but I only created it to get more entries in an online contest. I've never posted anything. Or even had the app running for more than about 10 seconds.
> 
> Despite it being advertised in my signature, I haven't actually checked my Twitter account in months.
> 
> ...


My Twitter started as a throw-away account just to download free music tracks from Krewella. But I ended up keeping it, and use it daily now. Facebook keeps me roped in, because that's how I keep in touch with people in Messenger, and the groups I'm in are lit. So those are the main two I use.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 8, 2021)

I'm not really a part of any social media, but I do have accounts on facebook and twitter (just don't use them).  I made the twitter account when I was a part of some content site as a staff member long ago.  I don't recall the reasoning behind making the facebook account.  no idea what the credentials are for either site anymore.  I still get emails from both sites though (especially twitter).


----------



## tabzer (Jan 8, 2021)

Jayro said:


> My Twitter started as a throw-away account just to download free music tracks from Krewella. But I ended up keeping it, and use it daily now. Facebook keeps me roped in, because that's how I keep in touch with people in Messenger, and the groups I'm in are lit. So those are the main two I use.


I use whatsapp.

Maybe there is something better.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 8, 2021)

Facebook: I get customers there.

Twitter: Required for an art gallery.

Instagram: Same as twitter.

Reddit: Was on r/CRTGaming and it was pretty fun talking/seeing other's users CRT'S.

GBAtemp: With the amount of memes and fucking stupid underage members, it might as well be that Costello is Zuckerberg in disguise an this is another kind of Facebook.

Then I am on some online galleries posting shit and whatnot...


----------



## Goku1992A (Jan 8, 2021)

Twitter and Ticktock


----------



## E1ite007 (Jan 8, 2021)

Just until last month I didn't have a Reddit account. I don't have a TikTok account neither I have had the app installed onto my phone (not even when it was called Musical.ly); although I do have an Snapchat account I don't use the app since 6 years ago. Just until last year's May I never had a Telegram account.
I do use Facebook and WhatsApp for school and work mostly these days... and also memes, I have a Twitter account but fucking Twitter (or at least my feed) has slowly turned into a porn page that I don't use it as often, I use Instagram to see cats and other cute animals to be honest, I use YouTube to watch and make content, and I think that's it. I'm no social guy to be honest, not in social webs and not so much in real life 'cause... yeah, pandemics.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 8, 2021)

GMAIL.....made an Account over 10 Years ago and "can not" change it (work - related or maybe I am too lazy....).

GBAtemp....yes,that is the only Social Media Thing I use for Internet Things.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 8, 2021)

Blaze163 said:


> I only have a LinkedIn page because it was a requirement from the job centre the last time I was unemployed.



My last interactions with those clowns was mercifully many years ago.

Remember sitting there the first morning wondering why they were very prominently making me aware of their patrolling gorillas (I am not a small guy and can clench a fist, would have been a hard fight though and they had more than one) and then the tiny little woman I was there to see did absolutely everything she could to rattle or aggravate me whilst still technically doing her job, rinse and repeat until I got bored and quit (I think in this case I was being yelled at for not taking a cleaning job a county over, would have been 2 and half hours by car each way, and without anything resembling public transport to get there, shift starting at o dark thirty). I was there as it was a nice way to fund a course I wanted to do and took it as good sport (their mental and word games were rank amateur compared to what I was prepped for and throw myself into willingly) as I got her close to busting a blood vessel while my pulse rate never even twitched. However that report implicating them in no small number of suicides and seeing the fun and games they put some of the head injury people I did some charity stuff for a while back... that report can only have been the tip of the iceberg. That said the most amusing part for me was initially I went there to get some help maybe checking over my CV, getting a list of recruiters and whatnot -- unless you are signed on then they don't care and actively turned me away.

I can only imagine what would have ensued if they had conditionally tried to get me on such things. In some ways I probably should -- I am told much recruitment in the somewhat professional world takes place on there (read recruiters can only be bothered to scroll it like social media marketing means they play on twitter all day), and no account on such things acts as a negative in their world.

It is also probably the system I have the least experience with -- sometimes a twitter/parler feed is useful as basically RSS or timetable annoucements, and the amount of things on restaurants I have had to extract from facebook is... yeah. I even once landed on facebook from a normal search. I have also had to set up accounts for many people if building out a web presence for them so I am at least familiar with the types of images and the setup panels of those. Linkedin... a website I built for someone once wanted a link to it so I went there for that.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jan 8, 2021)

Twitter - Probably because I'm so contented with facebook that I never really bothered with twitter.
Snapchat - Not interested.
Instagram - Not interested.
Tiktok - I'm too old for it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 8, 2021)

Jayro said:


> I use the Chrome extension "uBlock Origin", and it's Element Zapper is excellent at permanently blocking those, as well as the click-blocking overlay under it. So you can browse the site like normal.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


i guess you could use Twitter for that, as for Facebook, yeah, shitposting is pretty good, as long as you make sure you stay only inside groups, some favorites of mine would be Doomposting, Youtube Basuraposting, Gonzaposting and Progreposteo


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Jan 15, 2021)

Facebook and Snapchat


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jan 15, 2021)

I only have one, and it's Facebook.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 15, 2021)

No social media for me


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 15, 2021)

Twitter and Facebook. Don't like 'em.


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jan 16, 2021)

I have Instagram but with the Facebook monopoly, censorship, and anti-trust stuff, I want to delete it. And I have Snapchat, but only to do video calls with a friend of mine

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JuanMena said:


> Facebook: I get customers there.
> 
> Twitter: Required for an art gallery.
> 
> ...


Customers? For what?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jan 16, 2021)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> Customers? For what?



Yo momma knows what I'm talking about.
If you don't believe me, you can ask yo sister too


----------



## Ricken (Jan 16, 2021)

I actively use Snapchat, Instagram, and Discord
I check just about everything else on occasion but I can't say I really use anything else


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 16, 2021)

I only have Facebook and Twitter; don't care for anything else, and TikTok is Chinese spyware garbage too. Fuck Communism infecting democratic republics.

And I only really use Facebook for coordinating with uni group assignment members, and for chatting with people in my friend's board game day group. Twitter...that used to be my main, several years ago, but hasn't been for a while.
Maybe I should delete my Twitter or something...word limits are awful.

I of course used to have a G+ account as well. Did I ever use it? Yes - to be able to comment on actual YouTube videos, back when it was forced in as a bloody requirement. Google, you fuckin' wankers.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 17, 2021)

Social media is garbage for dumb people, here's a rundown:

Facebook - I had to make an account for something school related, and I hated it, after I was done I deleted that stupid account

Twitter - barely used it and it was made on temporal email so when I forgot password it died completely

Reddit - I wanted to ask something on r/topofmyjostick (or whatever it is called) I didn't get my answer and I abandoned it, but I think it's still somewhere out there, I should delete it probably

Gbatemp is a forum (and I don't use any other forums anymore even), I don't count discord as social media.

To me social media is one of the roots of evil of those days, if you are intelligent you don't use them unless you are forced by some facility or something.


----------



## IS1982 (Jan 29, 2021)

I used to have Facebook, but I never used it and I got so many emails that I deleted it. I don't have TikTok, (I don't understand why anyone likes it) Snapchat, and Instagram. (I don't actually know what those are lol)


----------



## 1B51004 (Jan 29, 2021)

don't really have anything besides this to be honest.
I'm usually the type to lurk around and such. not really making a account until I feel comfortable with it.


----------



## Supernova89 (Feb 6, 2021)

Used to be an avid user of Facebook, but fell out of favour, years ago, I think it's definitely helped my mental state in the long term, I don't seem to have an urge to sign up on any of the newer platforms, such as Instagram etc.


----------



## ReiTheNameless (Feb 14, 2021)

I only use twitter and discord (I also have an account on some forums but I don't really consider them as social medias), I don't think I'll ever have a Snapchat or Instagram account because I'm just not interested by them, even if it was to talk with some friends, I just don't need them.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 14, 2021)

FarmersOnly.com


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 20, 2021)

I don't have Snapchat nor Tiktok, not really something I've ever been interested in. I am not really active on most social media sites, beyond Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 20, 2021)

I have none in most social medias.
Facebook and Twitter are the only ones I actively use, everything else I couldn't care less.


----------



## CMDreamer (Feb 20, 2021)

The only social media I will never have an account on is Facebook... and instead of using WhatsApp, I'm a Telegram user.

That doesn't mean I have an account on any other but Reddit though.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Mar 8, 2021)

Every single one except for Twitter (which I used to use quite a bit several years ago; now gathering virtual dust) and Facebook (solely for communicating with uni group assignment teammates, really, for the last six years).


----------



## Mythical (Mar 8, 2021)

gbatemp     .....oh wait


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 8, 2021)

Mythical said:


> gbatemp     .....oh wait


Hol up


----------



## FoxFable (Mar 16, 2021)

twitter, facebook, snapchat. but i do have a reddit and youtube


----------



## MaxToTheMax (Mar 16, 2021)

Social media bad, Max good. 

Like and retweet.


----------



## AlexCaffe (Mar 16, 2021)

Twitter, Facebook, Qzone, Pinterest I'm not here


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 16, 2021)

porn sites. I do not sign up. I just watch.


----------



## Seliph (Mar 16, 2021)

Snapchat, Facebook, TikTok, Pinterest. Only ones I have are Twitter and Instagram. Instagram sucks but I use it to stay in touch with friends and Twitter is fun to use lmao


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 17, 2021)

All I have is Twitter, Instagram, and a dead tiktok


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Mar 17, 2021)

my accounts
twitter
facebook for use when i login to websites that allow me
tiktok i deleted becuase of toilet


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Apr 5, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> All I have is Twitter, Instagram, and a dead tiktok


I also have a tumblr(I don't think that really counts tho as it's not really social media)


----------



## Viri (Apr 5, 2021)

I own a dead Twitter account and  a dead Facebook account. I don't like to use Facebook, because my parents, sisters, and my relatives use it. I'm staying the fuck away from that.

I use to use Twitter, but then after Tumblr died, the website became cancer infested shit hole. I actually tried to delete my Twitter account, but it errors out every time I try.


None of my personal info is on either site, because I'm scared to be doxxed. lol


----------



## Megadriver94 (Apr 6, 2021)

Never had a Facebook, used to have a Tiktok, until I uninstalled it last year over major privacy concerns.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 6, 2021)

"I actually tried to delete my Twitter account, but it errors out every time I try."

That is interesting. The subject of userbase growth is always a fun one when it comes to this sort of site and many have held Twitter basically stopped growing/reached saturation. In other scenarios companies will try to retain at least the appearance of users to in turn lie to shareholders/advertisers/investors/... (ever tried getting out of a bundled service on an internet contract?).

Sure there is the malice vs incompetence thing but "oh no it is an error with the algorithm" is wearing even more thin than the 9th of software been declared beta.


----------



## BobCh (May 23, 2021)

I only have Facebook and Instagram. I use FB to read some news and Instagram to promote handmade stuff I make. I even buy followers because I don't spend enough time to leave comments, follow some influencers and anything else to attract more followers in a usual way. I don't understand how people can waste so much time on social media and have time to use all of them on a daily basis.


----------



## Deleted User (May 23, 2021)

It would be easier to list the social media sites I do have an account on, because then I would already be done.


----------



## DaFixer (May 23, 2021)

Twitter, Instagram, Snapchat and TikTok.


----------



## AlexBacker (Sep 30, 2021)

Hi all. I've been using social media for a very long time, but I don't have an Instagram account. Many friends wondered why I still don't have an Instagram account, but I use Facebook and watch YouTube videos. And recently I decided to start posting different videos on youtube and came across the blog https://onlypult.com/blog/youtube-video-size , where I learned a lot of useful things for my new idea. Good luck everyone.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Oct 1, 2021)

Yo momma


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Oct 1, 2021)

Any of them.

When you work in the industry with the knowledge in what those sites do to people and their information, the best move is to simply not get involved.


----------



## WG481 (Oct 1, 2021)

If there's a social media site besides YouTube, chances are, I'm not on it.


----------



## 1B51004 (Oct 1, 2021)

everything really

i really only have this and discord and even then A) i don't use it often and B) i'm not even sure if you can call it "social media"


----------



## DudderButter (Oct 1, 2021)

Twitter. Though I usually get videos from Twitter through Discord chats, I've never created an account on it because quite frankly, it's a toxic wasteland.


----------



## Glyptofane (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm only on Reddit and of course hate the majority of the users and content, it's just that it still sort of acts as a catch-all for some of my interests.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 1, 2021)

I have a twitter account all due to that pos site repack, so I get notifications of new hacks and exploits.  there's a new bootrom exploit for the vita called broombroom, I think, but it only works for prototype systems.  it was done by our own @SKGleba iirc.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 1, 2021)

here it is: https://wololo.net/2021/09/30/ps-vita-bootrom-hack-broombroom-released/


----------



## boot3 (Oct 1, 2021)

I pretty much refuse to get TikTok. I'm sorry but I firmly believe that a lot of the trends that come from it (like the devious licks shit that's been going on) are going to ruin this generation to at least some degree.


----------



## Andrew31 (Oct 4, 2021)

twitter


----------



## HippyJ3 (Oct 5, 2021)

Twitter, Instagram, Tiktok, Facebook,
I admit I have a Facebook account once but I find it a waste of time as I don't give a flying rats arse what other people are up to so I deleted it, here are a few more reasons.

1. Some so called friends keeps messaging me for nothing important and just want to impose their boring existence to mine and most of the time they only chat with me when they need something. 

2. Some friends gets upset if I don't like or leave a message on their post. It's like it's my obligation to like their posts. 
And when I ask to meet up in person, most of my facebook friends refuse because it's much easier for them to catch up with my life on the site. 

3. I cringe every time I see my old posts comparing my present personality from the past and just realized What the heck?! Did I post that five years ago?! my god! delete! delete! delete!

4. Too many fake obligatory birthday greetings, there was a time I enabled my birthday notification on facebook and many greeted me on my birthday (at least 50 plus people) but when I hid my birthday notification, only three people remembered I existed including my mom (lol!).

So I deleted my account, and just use my time to play video games and do other recreational hobbies and of course post on this forum on rare occasions to release stress. My time is too precious as gold..err. no.. more like platinum to be wasted on such useless websites full of narcissistic and egotistical individuals living fake lives.


----------



## bazamuffin (Oct 5, 2021)

Facebook and WhatsApp and I feel that's at least one too many


----------



## coldercake (Nov 22, 2021)

linkedin, new york times


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Nov 22, 2021)

boot3 said:


> I pretty much refuse to get TikTok. I'm sorry but I firmly believe that a lot of the trends that come from it (like the devious licks shit that's been going on) are going to ruin this generation to at least some degree.




Like eating tide pods


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2021)

I don’t have a Pinterest because I still don’t quite understand how it works, it just looks like a chaotic mosaic to me. I had TikTok installed for about 5 seconds, found the UI an incomprehensible nightmare and uninstalled it. I detest Discord, but I have one for giveaways, same with Twitch. I hate Reddit and will never start an account there, I’d rather drown in soy milk. I do have a Facebook account, but I barely use it - out of all the mainstream SM’s out there I only ever use Twitter, and only to stay up to date with all the content creators I follow, and for the occasional shitpost. If anyone ever wants to actually get in contact with me, it’s GBAtemp and nothing else - personal contacts know how to find me.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 22, 2021)

I don't use my instagram because it's literally useless on a PC. I also don't understand how it works very well in general. Seems like a more convoluted Facebook, and it doesn't even let you save pictures without screenshotting them. Instagram is just fucking lame in my opinion.

I also don't have tiktok, Kik, Telegram, Pinterest, tumblr, or SnapChat.

Between Facebook, Twitter, and Discord, my social media bases are covered.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 23, 2021)

*ashamed*

For me Doggie,use Facebook...he has an "Doggie Friend Group" from his Origin/Breeder....

Personally I never use it of course...


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2021)

None of them I guess?
Does YouTube count as a social media site? Google signed me up to that when it became part of their ecosystem. I suppose any other Google-owned social networking platform, although I'm not aware of it.


----------



## AncientBoi (Nov 25, 2021)

Gimme a sec......


----------



## Deleted member 491410 (Dec 2, 2021)

GBATemp.


----------



## Stwert (Dec 6, 2021)

I occasionally use Twitter to keep up to date with gigs for bands and comedians I like. And there’s some decent retro gaming content.

The rest can go to hell. Never liked Facebook, and the conversation 19 year old Zuck had with a college friend pretty much sums up why. Yes, it was a long time ago, but it’s in essence how Facebook still operates.

As a rule of thumb I’m not particularly keen on any service where everything is offered for free, because you are their product. You can guess what they are easily, and I do include Twitter in there as well, but I’m a light user of that.

The wife uses Facebook, though she has to suffer regular lectures from me 

I use a lot of different forums, which I much prefer as my ‘social’ interactions online, and the ones I use most, I support with donations. Such as this one, where I’ve been in one form or another since GBAtemp launched.


----------



## g00s3y (Dec 6, 2021)

I have IG & Twitter, if it wasn't for business, I wouldn't have IG.

Twitter is useful for CS with companies, and getting free shit from time to time.


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (Dec 25, 2021)

I've always seen Tumblr in terrible light. Glad to have never used it, glad I never will.
I've always had bad luck using Discord, so I avoid using that as well, unless there's a tournament my friends are dong.
Really, what's the point of snapchat? Why do streaks matter?? I'll never understand


----------



## Gep_Etto (Jan 15, 2022)

I'm on Instagram, and that's it. I used to be active on Twitter, Facebook and Reddit too (thankfully not at the same time) but now only Instagram is left. Mostly because it's so easy to just look at the posts and never read the comments, which means I'm not forced to witness petty social media drama. On the day that Instagram makes comments visible without tapping on a little button, I'm out from there too.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jan 15, 2022)

Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, TikTok, and the likes.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2022)

It's easier to list the ones I have accounts for, which isn't a lot.

Fuck facebook, fuck tiktok, fuck zoom, fuck whatever.
Social media is cancer and I couldn't care for any of the drama that's on there.


----------



## TomRiddle (Jan 16, 2022)

In terms of what I actually use it's Youtube, Discord and Reddit as the big main 3 social media platforms. 

The rest are just niches like Letterboxd and Gbatemp that are pretty good, don't really care to sign up for other big-media platforms.


----------



## AlexBacker (Jan 16, 2022)

Hi all. I've been using social media for a very long time, but I don't have an Instagram account.


----------



## MaxiTheFox (Jan 17, 2022)

the sites/apps i use are

discord 
twitter
twitch 
reddit  
youtube
        use tictok but not that much


----------



## HellGhast (Jan 17, 2022)

I'm a loner so I most definitely Do NOT have any social media accounts. I never opened any account for:

Twitter 
Face-book
Instagram
Tik-tok
My space
Snap-chat
If there is a popular social media platform missing from my above list then I don't use and probably I've never heard about it. I use youtube for video game content ,i.e, video reviews, guides and tutorials for jailbreaks, collectibles and boss-fights.

I ofcourse have accounts for video game enthusiasts sites like GBA obviously, GameSpot, GameFAQs, IGN, Giant-Bomb, PSX-Hax, and Wololo.


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 17, 2022)

I have FB and that's it.


----------



## Aerocool (Jan 18, 2022)

Technically I still have an Instagram account but I just can’t find the time to use it. I’m a person tho that gets easily obsessed with that kind of stuff and how many likes my pics get. It’s kinda stupid, I can’t use these apps anymore because I invest myself way too much emotionally in them. I learned that my life is way better if I don’t use these apps but I kinda wish I could find a healthy way to use them.


----------



## Wavy (Jan 18, 2022)

Facebook
TikTok
Instagram
Snapchat
WhatApp
Reddit (<- I do have an account, but barely touch it anymore.)
MySpace
MSN Messenger
And really everything else

The only social media site I'm on is Twitter. I do have Discord and Youtube but I count neither as "social media".


----------



## ZoNtendo (Jan 18, 2022)

Everything expect Twitter, I just use it as it convenient to follow some accounts and never post anything - but it's still garbage just like everything else


----------



## Dead2009 (Feb 1, 2022)

I dont have Snapchat or Tik Tok, have mainly everything else but most of my time is spent on sites like these.


----------



## Stone_Wings (Feb 2, 2022)

No Twitter, no Facebook, no TikTok, no Snapchat, no Pinterest, etc. Only one I have is Reddit.


----------



## Lather (Feb 2, 2022)

Gbatemp I guess, watch the news that's why im here.
But, sometimes I want to post something, maybe this is why I had a account.


----------



## Creamu (May 2, 2022)

All but gbatemp, it is the best!


----------



## AncientBoi (May 3, 2022)

Creamu said:


> All but gbatemp, it is the best!



Yet you are here. lol


----------



## Creamu (May 3, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Yet you are here. lol


But the title says 
"What popular social media sites do you *NOT* have accounts on?"​


----------



## AncientBoi (May 3, 2022)

Creamu said:


> But the title says
> "What popular social media sites do you *NOT* have accounts on?"​



oops. ok. my bad. I misread you. taweeee.


----------



## Kennedy007 (May 5, 2022)

I don't like the politics of social media at all. I get everything I need to know from the news. I prefer to talk to people in real life. Offline is much better


----------



## YuukiNandesyouka (May 9, 2022)

had registered instagram but got banned for no reason (I didn't even posted anything and it said I spammed)


----------



## Creamu (May 9, 2022)

YuukiNandesyouka said:


> had registered instagram but got banned for no reason (I didn't even posted anything and it said I spammed)


More like instabann am I right?


----------



## sudeki300 (May 9, 2022)

Stone_Wings said:


> No Twitter, no Facebook, no TikTok, no Snapchat, no Pinterest, etc. Only one I have is Reddit.


same for me also, even that feels like too much.lol


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (May 9, 2022)

tiktok

I have offended every person below 14 in a 100 mile radius.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 9, 2022)

Anxiety_timmy said:


> tiktok
> 
> I have offended every person below 14 in a 100 mile radius.



uh, more like a little over 2,000 mile radius.


----------



## Xerokard (May 15, 2022)

We should Make Myspace Great Again


----------



## annah (May 25, 2022)

Is the Washington Post counted? Every time I go there, it urges me to join up and completely covers my vision.


----------



## retrospect (May 31, 2022)

I reluctantly made a disposable Reddit account this week to help someone who the other reddit users had misled.

I do have an old Twitter account but I haven't used it since it went crazy around 2015. I'm still not sure what's going on with the Western world. How did it go so nuts so suddenly?


----------



## SigurdAlj (Nov 17, 2022)

I deleted my facebook accounts ages ago, I really don't get who still uses it.


----------



## IS1982 (Nov 17, 2022)

IS1982 said:


> I used to have Facebook, but I never used it and I got so many emails that I deleted it. I don't have TikTok, (I don't understand why anyone likes it) Snapchat, and Instagram. (I don't actually know what those are lol)


Sadly my peers insist on using snapchat and instagram as their sole sources of communication, so now I'm stuck using that crap. I deleted my twitter and reddit accounts, and I still don't have tik tok. 

I'm on more social media than I'd like to be on. But again, my friends only use snapchat/instagram so either I suck it up and use those apps, or I stop talking to my friends outside of school.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

retrospect said:


> I'm still not sure what's going on with the Western world. How did it go so nuts so suddenly?


Nowadays its just 13+ year old snowflakes endulging in cancel cuture and toxicity. Such a shame that you can't have your say anywhere else without getting cancelled.


	Post automatically merged: Nov 17, 2022



Xerokard said:


> We should Make Myspace Great Again


You wish.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 17, 2022)

Xerokard said:


> We should Make Myspace Great Again


Nah, that Tom prick sold it out from under us. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Maximumbeans (Nov 17, 2022)

I will never join TikTok. Never. It goes against everything that I am on a fundamental, biological level.

I have Facebook but only for family, without them I wouldn't need it at all. Twitter is the only thing I actually use, and that's only because I stay as far away from 'water is incredibly offensive' Twitter as I possibly can.

Used to have Reddit but it got to the point where using it just made me angry and I would open it through sheer muscle memory. I ran one of those scripts that edits every single one of your comments to gibberish then deleted my account. One of the best life choices I've ever made.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 17, 2022)

I only have a Reddit for replying to tutorials I find.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 17, 2022)

Jayro said:


> I only have a Reddit for replying to tutorials I find.


Used to use Reddit to post memes, deleted my account as I have gotten bored of using it.


----------



## RetroNerdGamer (Nov 20, 2022)

To be honest, like, everything.
I only have discord and steam. Anything else not really.
Though, I did make a new account here but like only because I wanted to make it easier to talk about certain mods/translations I follow or really like. Especially if I have an issue.


----------



## mb7b63 (Dec 5, 2022)

I deleted my personal TikTok account 2 months ago because I spent too much time scrolling videos. However, if you own a business nowadays TikTok account is the best thing you can do to increase sales, and it doesn't matter if your brand is local or the world. Once any of the videos where you somehow promote your products appear in recommendations and gets viewed at least a hundred thousand times your sales rise insanely. There are many ways to do that, and one of them is likes, if your video gets them frequently it will be recommended for sure, so you can buy tiktok likes and pay with PayPal and wait for the profit)


----------



## sableye126 (Dec 14, 2022)

The only one I really have is twitter. it isn’t at all confusing to use, has pretty good filtering options (muting words is an amazing feature, although sadly muting/blocking barely works), and most importantly it actually entertains me.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 14, 2022)

I don't have:

Twitter: why should i want to be a add bot enhancement?
Parler: never heard of it.
SnapChat: never heard of it.
TikTok: never heard of it.
KiK: never heard of it.
OnlyFans: is this social?
4chan: again is this social?
I've got:

Facebook: rarely used, not interesting...
Whatsapp: it's the only app in it's soort my parents understand, and they're to old to change.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 14, 2022)

mb7b63 said:


> I deleted my personal TikTok account 2 months ago because I spent too much time scrolling videos.









Congrats my dude! 
TikTok sucks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 14, 2022)

JaapDaniels said:


> Whatsapp: it's the only app in it's soort my parents understand, and they're to old to change.


I got the shock of my life when my aunt who has probably never owned a computer, is one of the people paying for premium answerphone service in current space year (as in she can dial in from any landline to pick up messages from anywhere and uses that to do her business), had an old dumb mobile phone turned off 99% of the time in the glovebox of her car (granted that is technically more active mobile phone than me)... hopefully you get the picture was given an old tablet by her son to see pictures of her grandkids and I see her using telegram quite happily,


----------



## Harry579Clark (Dec 15, 2022)

I had a Tik-Tok account, but at some point, I decided it was wasting so much of my time each day on useless videos that I decided to delete it.
I haven't been on Tik-Tok for about 5 months now, and it's made me feel a lot better mentally)
I also don't sit on Facebook, as I'm just not interested in it.


----------



## Trojaner (Dec 15, 2022)

Have nothing at all. Love my Peace and Silence. Deleted my last accs around 10-12 years ago.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Dec 15, 2022)

Snapchat - I deleted my account many years ago.
TikTok - I have never used.

I think the target demographic for both of these are teenagers to people in their mid 20s.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 15, 2022)

4chan - Only posted on there a few times, tons of horrible shitheads on there. I wouldn't consider it a good platform at that.
Discord - Left  because of mental health issues and toxicity in the past, got on it again to have a convo with new friends.
Facebook - Hardly ever use it to speak to old friends and family, deactivated it a while ago.
WhatsApp - The only app I use to speak with family when I'm out.


----------



## AncientBoi (Dec 15, 2022)

[looks at my porn site channels that have chats in them] I got all of them


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 15, 2022)

InsaneNutter said:


> Snapchat - I deleted my account many years ago.
> TikTok - I have never used.


The young demographic is always using them, and its never good for their life at that.


----------



## Zyvyn (Dec 15, 2022)

I used to have a Twitter, Facebook, Snapchat, and Instagram. But they have all since been deleted. Nowadays I only have a Discord, Reddit, and well a few forums like GBATemp.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 15, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> [looks at my porn site channels that have chats in them] I got all of them


We found someone that comments on porn sites?
Between that and the guy that buys old sports games from game shops/thrift shops we saw the other month I am almost done with my thought to be mythical persons list.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Dec 15, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> The young demographic is always using them, and its never good for their life at that.



That does make me wonder if that's what my parents thought about my brother and I using the family computer / internet a lot as kids. However at the same time I think it was obvious we learned a lot of I.T. skills messing about online as teenagers which benefited us in School / adult life. We did play out all day on bikes / rollerblades in the summer, so I guess it balanced out.

In general I think the internet was a lot safer back then, despite what the media might have had you believe at the time.

Today social networks today like Instagram gives younger people an unrealistic idea of how they should look and all that, which I do feel too much of is dangerous for long term mental health.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 15, 2022)

InsaneNutter said:


> Today social networks today like Instagram gives younger people an unrealistic idea of how they should look and all that, which I do feel too much of is dangerous for long term mental health.


I completely agree with you.


----------



## Korozin (Dec 16, 2022)

InsaneNutter said:


> In general I think the internet was a lot safer back then, despite what the media might have had you believe at the time.



This right here, 100%. But sadly the more something expands, the more ways people find to use it maliciously.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 16, 2022)

Korozin said:


> This right here, 100%. But sadly the more something expands, the more ways people find to use it maliciously.


Is it malicious (which I will push towards actively malicious in this reply) or more a feature of the system? People only posting the good stuff, people using filters that might be known to them but trick the lizard brain, those perhaps more prone to seeking social validation seeing those struggling and getting validation/attention for it wanting some of that (munchausen syndrome is a bit strong for some of that but a jumping off point, social contagion is a real thing though), it generally being a poor substitute for human interaction...

There is certainly malice or active mal design somewhere in the mix (already have any number of such sites/companies on record as aiming for interaction time maxxing out if not we don't care about the users if it gives us more ads, in addition to whatever censorship they engage in as though they are my mum) but even in the magic snap fingers and remove all that say the 99% of society (though 1% failure rate is still abysmal when scaled up to populations) and somehow also keeping all those that can hack it which are now in their eyes pointlessly restricted you are still left with the passive stuff from the first part.


----------



## TheDerpyDolphin (Dec 16, 2022)

The only popular social media I use is YouTube. I used to do Discord years back but honestly it was wasting my life away for the short time that I had it and I deactivated my account after a few months. I also technically have a Reddit account, but that’s only because I had to ask a question once or twice and I didn’t know where else to ask at the time.


----------



## nubie (Dec 18, 2022)

I don't have instagram and tiktok ID , very rare to use twitter and FB , mostly watching youtube


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 18, 2022)

Q: What popular social media sites do you _not_ have accounts on?

A: All of them.


I have an account here, and on a couple other 'discussion board' sites.


----------



## edgyN (Dec 19, 2022)

TikTok. I don't like it, so there is no need to create an account.


----------



## Tad24 (Dec 28, 2022)

I don't have an account for twitter, tik tok, snapchat and I think many other social networks, I can't remember everything now. Social networks swallow up a person's head, you need to limit the time a person will spend on social networks. But what I can't do without is instagram. Not because I look at stars and like everyone there, but because it's my job. I have an Instagram page where I sell furniture. How hard it was to create this business, until you gather subscribers, until you find wholesalers, until you set up advertising, in general, it was hard. Well, with subscribers I was helped by auto-following, there is a bot that attracts live subscribers. Over time, thanks to this activity on my page has increased and more subscribers. Later on, sales came in and it completely turned into my job. So social media can also be useful.


----------

